# well i bought another pierce...



## twowheelfan (Sep 22, 2011)

i got it off CL. Angola, camelback, persons motobike seat, no chain, but has badge, original, bad shape paint, never been repainted. steelclad, ND C all nickel flaked off, but pretty complete.  no truss rod model. Early twenties i think. will post pics as soon as i can pull it out of the basement in the daylight.!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 22, 2011)

I think if the ND "C" is original it would make it late 20's. I think circa 1928. It sure would be cool to see a picture.


----------



## twowheelfan (Sep 24, 2011)

*pictures!*

rustyspoke66 if you want specific images i would gladly snap some. can you tell by the images what year? i think that its, like you said, late twenties. do you know the definate time period for the ND C hub? when did they start and when did they switch to the D? ( i know the frame is bent. you know, i just dont know how frames get this bent! i live in NYC  and ride pretty agressively! some bones have had to be broken in a crash that bends a frame! i mean, the only frame that ever got bent of mine was when a guy threw a full sheet off 5/8" drywall off of the roof of my 5 story apt bldg and it landed on my rollfast middleweight! i mean really! TWO bars bend before the fork stem? sheesh.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 24, 2011)

Check out this post. It has some hub info.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?18202-New-departure-rear-hubs-!!


----------



## twowheelfan (Sep 24, 2011)

*thanks for the link!*

i should know better and search here first before asking somewhat basic questions.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 24, 2011)

That's alright, some times I use google and it seems to guide you right back to The Cabe article your looking for.


----------



## bud poe (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice score Tim!  I love the seat, I believe the same one came on my Hawthorne DeLuxe...Yeah that crash must have sent someone over the handlebars!


----------



## twowheelfan (Sep 26, 2011)

*hey bud i thought about PMing you this but..*

i will pose this question to the group. how should i try to re-bend this frame? the paint is pretty well checked so i am not afraid of using my buddies torch, but i think that bending both tubes at the same time with heat might be rather difficult. i dont know, yet how it rides, but i would rather have a straight looking frame. any experience? i sort of searched here under key words "fixing, Bent , Frame" but nothing pops out. maybe frank the welder has some advice? i will search further in the all-knowing pages of the CABE. but a link or nudge in the right direction would be helpfull. thanks.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice bike! So...which bar is bent? Are you talking the Top tube? If so, thats the normal bend. Confused


----------



## twowheelfan (Sep 27, 2011)

*top tube is supposed to have only ONE bend in it.*



schwinndoggy said:


> Nice bike! So...which bar is bent? Are you talking the Top tube? If so, thats the normal bend. Confused




the downtube from head to hanger is supposed to be straight. it appears to have been whacked into a wall or something, but oddly enough, the forks escaped injury.?.


----------

